# Closing the distance- grunts, bleats etc.



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

As I will be hunting strictly with my traditional bows this year I was curious to see how many of you use, and believe in deer calls. I apologize for my ignorance but I have NEVER used any sort of call on deer and know little about them..I seem to get a lot of mixed opinions from friends on them and I was wondering what everybody on here thinks with the season right around the corner. I have little experience deer hunting under my belt as young as I am but I can say in my years in the woods I have seldom heard a bleat and only a grunt or two ever. Year after year, I have both bucks and does just out of bow range and no way to get a better stand location or blind setup.. 
what calls do you believe really work to help draw them in to bow range?


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Calls will work.
Fawn bleats seem to work for me early in the season to draw does.
Soft grunts work better for me later, during the rut.
Keep in mind that you want a visual on your intended target when you call, and you will be looked at immediatly as the target seeks the source of the sound.
I prefer a small mouth grunt call, on a short lanyard, for bow hunting so if I drop it, it won't interfere with my bow.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I also have a question. I was told that the rut dosen't begin until well after archery season around here, but would a grunt/bleat work on deer anyway. Would it still work this time of year to stop deer? Thanks in advance.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Calls do work. But they can EASILY be overdone and work against you.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I have used rattling and grunt calls a lot during the rut. Rattling works great at the right time, pre-rut when the bucks aren't tied up to a hot doe is probably the best. They are fighting a lot establishing dominance at this time. If you are hunting during the rut grunt calls could pull in a buck at any time. It is good if you can see them to watch how they react, and if they heard your calls. Doe and fawn bleats may work early in the season but I have never tried it.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They work you just need to practice until they work for you. I agree with what has been written above. Good luck and knock-em dead.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

thanks guys..so the final question is.. are there any specific doe bleat models you prefer? I'm going to do some reading the next few days so I have a good idea what I'm doing with one and give it a shot this year!


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

you can't beat a bleat can, preferably the smaller size for a perfect bleat every time. I've had the same small buck answer 2 morning in a row.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Someone above added the visual part to the setup. Big bucks are very smart animals! If they hear another deer but see nothing they are hesitent to come in. A decoy works well in this case. One other thing you can do to add realism and lure that buck in is to use scents with the call. His nose is his biggest weapon so take advantage of it. Just a thought.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have no experience w/ ND, but I have had a ton of success w/ calls. The bigger deer will always circle down wind if they don't see anything. Lots of times they'll still circle downwind even w/ a decoy. I've rattled and grunted in countless bucks and even some does.

As far as a bleat tool, the primos can is what I use. I pretty much go through one every year since I can never seem to find it when the season comes around but....!!!

If I forget my grunt tube after october 15th, i don't even want to stay in a tree. If i see a buck to far, i have nothing to get him in...


----------

